# Pirates Buy x10 times more music than Non-Pirates



## Faun (May 3, 2009)

*gizmodo.com/5219587/study-finds-pirates-buy-10x-more-music-online-than-non+pirates



> A study from the BI Norwegian School of Management has found that those who download free music from services like BitTorrent are also the biggest legitimate consumers of downloadable music.
> 
> In fact, among all 1,901 Norway-based study participants (all of whom were over the age of 15), it was found that those who downloaded "free" music were 10x more likely to download pay music. In other words, music pirates are the music industry's largest online consumers.
> 
> ...



IRONY STRIKES AGAIN


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 3, 2009)

^^dats true...I always try to add the original disks to my collection when ever I get a chance.


----------



## red_devil (May 3, 2009)

lol !! i just can't remember buying a music cd ... ever  

guess norway is a one off case


----------



## freshseasons (May 3, 2009)

I think Music industry would rather prefer Pirates not buying original music for the given purpose and then pirating.

  Me too as a rule try to buy legitimate music whenever i feel its worth it.


----------



## mayanksahni (May 4, 2009)

lol
never thought of buying a music disc ever.........


----------



## INS-ANI (May 4, 2009)

are music still sold in store...
man these people are so old fashioned


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 4, 2009)

i always download original soundtracks... dun like el-cheapo quality ones.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 4, 2009)

Aisa toh hona hi tha 

Only some guys who r newbie in computer world buy music or app or other stuff and other download them from *cough*


----------



## Pat (May 4, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Only some guys who r newbie in computer world buy music or app or other stuff and other download them from *cough*



Ya right


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 4, 2009)

What surprises is me is that, in this age of torrents how come there are so many non-pirates in existence? Don't they have internet in their countries? 

I feel the music/ movie industry shud change with the times. Look at the television industry, they provide almost next to free entertainment by inserting ad breaks in between their programs. The music/ movie industry shud also follow this concept. When making a movie/ music video they shud put clips or logos of ads of their sponsors in between their films and provide free downloads to all users. In this way, they can make huge multi-million dollar deals with their sponsors as the viewership for free entertainment will far exceed those of the current viewers who pay for their entertainment by buying movie tickets or music cds.


----------



## freshseasons (May 4, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Aisa toh hona hi tha
> 
> Only some guys who r newbie in computer world buy music or app or other stuff and other download them from *cough*



  I totally disagree....! I am into computers since 1996 !!!And i still carry loads from Planet M even today.

    Ofcourse i do lots of torrenting however.....you misread the object of me buying good music from store.

 Its not the one doest know from where to source the Music. Its about something called Ethics.

  I mean how can one not buy original Slumdog Millionaire Cd and as a mark of some respect pay something to A R Rehman. Same about PINK FLOYD.Its sacrilege to not own the originals.

   But then ofcourse if one needs Hindi DTS 5.1 Music i dont know any other way but to download from the Internet, however if it were available in the Store i for one would def Buy it from Store(But those are pretty rare).

  So guys out there, if you really like the music please please encourage the Music directors by buying their music .Thwart Piracy to some extent. People deserve it !


----------



## IronManForever (May 5, 2009)

^ I love Pink Floyd too. 
----

This is one of the most interesting surveys I have come across in recent times. 
Although I do believe that people buying 'original' outweigh people going the other way.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 5, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> I totally disagree....! I am into computers since 1996 !!!And i still carry loads from Planet M even today.
> 
> Ofcourse i do lots of torrenting however.....you misread the object of me buying good music from store.
> 
> ...



To be frank! Many Digitians will say u stupid and fool wasting money for free thing!


----------



## eggman (May 5, 2009)

^^Duniya ka sabse bada Rog
Kya kahenge Log!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 5, 2009)

^+1 Correct!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 5, 2009)

but seriously i now some frens, who dun care to get pirated games or s/w, but has an urge to get original movie discs and original discs of some of his fav musics no matter for what price. He even hate to tell other that he buys those original. He is not doin to to honor the artist or directors or nybody, just for his satisfaction. He makes stupid reasons to his frens for doin this like HQ is assured, cover is gr8, got some discounts n all.

u cant have a debate over this as it depends on ur taste and mentality.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 5, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> I totally disagree....! I am into computers since 1996 !!!And i still carry loads from Planet M even today.
> 
> Ofcourse i do lots of torrenting however.....you misread the object of me buying good music from store.
> 
> ...



*img129.imageshack.us/img129/3589/a013.gif*img129.imageshack.us/img129/3589/a013.gif


----------



## Phantom Lancer (May 5, 2009)

If you want to show off your music collection , the only way for you is to buy original discs 

anyway music discs are not as costly as they used to be .... in fact they are pretty cheap now ......


----------



## Faun (May 5, 2009)

Phantom Lancer said:


> anyway music discs are not as costly as they used to be .... in fact they are pretty cheap now ......


except for the sh!tty copy protection.


----------



## rosemolr (May 6, 2009)

They are Getting millions through their Music..Why should we make them multibillionare.. Piracy Rocks..


----------



## harish619 (May 11, 2009)

If i like a music very much i get the original one and use in my car...

or else piracy rocks!!!!!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 11, 2009)

They [MPAA, RIAA, XYZ] believe after stopping piracy, pirates will buy x20 times instead of current x10. got it ?


----------



## Phantom Lancer (May 12, 2009)

ichi said:


> except for the sh!tty copy protection.



:O dont you use an i-pod/mp3 player ? ...... ppl routinely  rip music from such *copy protected* cds ...... its not illegal to rip music and create a back up/use it in ur mp3 player ..... its only illegal if u share that music with somebody else


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2009)

Phantom Lancer said:


> :O dont you use an i-pod/mp3 player ? ...... ppl routinely  rip music from such *copy protected* cds ...... its not illegal to rip music and create a back up/use it in ur mp3 player ..... its only illegal if u share that music with somebody else



Unfortunately its illegal to install games on more than certain no. of PCs and certain no. of times under sh!tty DRM without dialing a no. to CC.

And DRM media is not playable on other mp3 players. 

I want a simple copy paste kind of thing. Why should I waste my time ripping (installing software etc) when I can just drag and drop it to my HDD ?

Any kind of copy protection is sh!tty IMO. 

In your opinion it is illegal if I share my media with my family...

And who says ripping music is not illegal ?
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ripping


----------



## iinfi (May 12, 2009)

i v worked in market research industry for abt 1.5 years and know a couple of facts.

since the sample consists of respondents from Norway only, the findings of the survey will be valid only for that country and those areas in Norway where the participants hailed from.
If you project (or weight it) towards other geographic areas it will be a biased survey.

just two facts. m not saying BI Norwegian School of Management said anyting of that sort.

lastly 


> In fact, among all 1,901 Norway-based study participants (all of whom were over the age of 15), it was found that those who downloaded "free" music were 10x more likely  to download pay music



the word more likely also has its significance. anyone from market research industry or someone who has studied market research will be able to throw more light on this.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 13, 2009)

rosemolr said:


> They are Getting millions through their Music..Why should we make them multibillionare.. Piracy Rocks..



LOL! ROF!


----------



## Crazykiller (May 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted by rosemolr
> They are Getting millions through their Music..Why should we make them multibillionare.. Piracy Rocks..


LOL! ROFL !


----------



## ico (May 13, 2009)

Crazykiller said:


> > Originally Posted by rosemolr
> > They are Getting millions through their Music..Why should we make them multibillionare.. Piracy Rocks..
> 
> 
> LOL! ROFL !


lol, nice way of quoting.


----------



## Phantom Lancer (May 25, 2009)

ichi said:


> In your opinion it is illegal if I share my media with my family...
> 
> And who says ripping music is not illegal ?
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ripping



Nice try .... where does the article say ripping is illegal ? 



> The legality of ripping is *controversial*. It allows content to be losslessly copied for a very low or essentially zero cost. The copy (or the original) could theoretically be passed to someone who did not purchase it. If someone *uses copyrighted material without permission of the copyright holder *(under conditions not covered by fair use), a copyright violation has occurred. What is *unclear *is exactly _when_ the crime has occurred and if ripping itself was part of the criminal act. Ripping copyrighted material for personal use is clearly not a crime, however ripping it and passing it to others clearly is a crime (again, only in conditions not covered by fair use)


Next time try reading thru the articles that you quote or link too 


and where have i said (in my opinion ? )  that sharing movies with your family is illegal 

your family is not a 3rd party


----------



## Faun (May 25, 2009)

Phantom Lancer said:


> Nice try .... where does the article say ripping is illegal ?
> 
> 
> Next time try reading thru the articles that you quote or link too


Yes I have read that part also. You left out some other lines too like:


> Recording industry representatives have claimed (in the context of _Atlantic v. Howell_) that ripping itself may be regarded as theft





> In the United Kingdom, making a private copy of copyrighted media without the copyright owner's consent is illegal as of April 2009: this includes ripping music from a CD to a computer or digital music player.


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ripping#cite_note-5
Now lets try some real world exapmles 

*www.internetdj.com/article.php?storyid=955
*www.unicom.com/blog/entry/480
*www.tomsguide.com/us/cd-ripping,news-233.html

And what do you think DRM is achieving for consumers ?



Phantom Lancer said:


> and where have i said (in my opinion ? )  that sharing movies with your family is illegal
> 
> your family is not a 3rd party



How do you define a family ? 4 persons in it or a family of over 20 persons. Tell me how do you decide who will share or who will not ?


----------



## Phantom Lancer (May 25, 2009)

You are embarrassing your self 



> Recording industry representatives have *claimed* (in the context of _Atlantic v. Howell_) that ripping itself may be regarded as theft



1) Claims are not facts  ....... Ripping (for private use) is not illegal in most countries (least of all in India) ...... 



> In the United Kingdom, making a private copy of copyrighted media without the copyright owner's consent is illegal as of April 2009: this includes ripping music from a CD to a computer or digital music player.



2) Oh so you live in the UK is it ? 

Its not illegal in India period

stop giving lame arguments


----------



## Phantom Lancer (May 25, 2009)

ichi said:


> How do you define a family ? 4 persons in it or a family of over 20 persons. Tell me how do you decide who will share or who will not ?


:X ....... Pathetic ......... 

Do you have 50 wives and 1000 children ??

Family = immediate family ...... not your relatives


----------



## Faun (May 25, 2009)

Phantom Lancer said:


> You are embarrassing your self
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok leave that and tell me about DRM. Is it country specific too ?


----------



## Faun (May 25, 2009)

Phantom Lancer said:


> :X ....... Pathetic .........
> 
> Do you have 50 wives and 1000 children ??
> 
> Family = immediate family ...... not your relatives



Definitions of *family* on the Web:


a social unit living together; "he moved his family to Virginia"; "It was a good Christian household"; "I waited until the whole house was asleep ...
primary social group; parents and children; "he wanted to have a good job before starting a family"
class: a collection of things sharing a common attribute; "there are two classes of detergents"
people descended from a common ancestor; "his family has lived in Massachusetts since the Mayflower"
kin: a person having kinship with another or others; "he's kin"; "he's family"
(biology) a taxonomic group containing one or more genera; "sharks belong to the fish family"
syndicate: a loose affiliation of gangsters in charge of organized criminal activities
an association of people who share common beliefs or activities; "the message was addressed not just to employees but to every member of the company family"; "the church welcomed new members into its fellowship"


----------

